
Ask HN: Why Slack over IRC? - pmoriarty
Why do people (developers especially) use Slack over IRC?<p>There&#x27;s a very healthy IRC ecosystem at Freenode and some other IRC networks for opensource development.  But now I&#x27;m hearing some developers casually mention that they can be reached on Slack (instead of on IRC) as if that was the default means of communication now.  What advantages does Slack offer over IRC?
======
27182818284
We recently had a Slack vs HipChat vs IRC debate.

IRC, the traditional method used in the shop lost.

After switching, for the first few months, the membership was largely the
same. Now the community has grown. I think this is because HipChat and Slack
offer:

1\. Easier for people to use. The best IRC interfaces still aren't as nice as
Slack and HipChat 2\. With the interface, are the integration out of the box.
For example, pasting a funny GIF from imgur is embedded right in the chat.
This builds the community, as people feel more relaxed and willing to share.
For developers merge requests, etc appear in chat.

------
detaro
just look at any HN discussion about Slack, which will have a Slack vs IRC
segment. This is a particularly long one
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486541)

------
snvzz
None.

